# Laser point 24 Contour Cutting



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I know, I know... but here goes....
I'm stuck. Tried to use sign blazer elements, everything worked up until I hit "cut" ... nothing happened at the cutter. Tried Flexi-sign 7.5, got stuck at cutter- "software cannot communicate with plotter" . Is this a communication problem? I am using the serial cable- could never get the usb to work at all. Please advise. Has anyone successfully did contour cutting on a laserpoint yet?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I recommend going over to www.uscutter.com and join their forum and post your problem.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, but I love this one.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

out da box said:


> Yeah, but I love this one.


 You can belong to both,I do and several others here too. .... JB


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I know, but I get so much more good intel here. I probably belong to 5 forums at least. I'll give em a call tomorrow.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok, I know the guys over there are real Uscutter fans and know the machines,Just trying to get you help ASAP. Their is a great knowledge base on this forum. I agree with you on that. .... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

hhhhmmmmmm maybe I shouldn't have both forums opened at the same time. Well I could go into what the problem is here. But I figured since it was a US Cutter machine I would tell you at THEIR forum. I guess someone else can help you here then.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Don't mind me, I just dont have the time to get wrapped up in another forum and be permanently hardwired to a computer. Thanks.


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

out da box said:


> Don't mind me, I just dont have the time to get wrapped up in another forum and be permanently hardwired to a computer. Thanks.


Ridgely, I agree with the others. I have a LP 24 and love this forum. The problem is most users on this forum us the GX-24. Really do yourself a big favor and join the US Cutter forum. They have trouble shooting tips as well as a full blown help desk. That forum is a little slower than this one, but the help is outstanding. For your issue I would ask for help at US Cutter and go telephonic with Ken. He can solve any cutting issue with the LP. Hope this helps.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Can you cut from SignBlazer, without contour cutting? Just type some text and click Cutter, the Cut, then Cut tile.


----------



## hextex (Jul 20, 2008)

The USCutter forum has been slow as of late, also the knowledge base/downloads sections have been redone and remain empty, safe 2 or 3 small write-ups for the last several weeks. However, I still agree the forum is a great place to get information.

Back to the problem at had. It seems like you have a simple communications issue. Like Ken said, Can you cut anything period?

Also what version of OS are you running?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I can cut just vectors from flexi and sign blazer, no problem. I'm using xp, using the serial cable.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Sounds like the cut mask is not being setup correctly. How are you setting up your cut mask?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

To be honest, the cutmask process in sign blazer seems extremely cumbersome. The method in flexi seems to be a lot better.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Good luck getting it to work in Flexi. I can contour cut with my refine in flexi, but not with a laserpoint.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Setting up the cut mask is simply creating the outline around your graphic.


----------



## Kime (Aug 1, 2008)

I live only a 1 hour drive from USCutter so I called them several weeks ago and asked if they could give me a demonstration of contour cutting with the LP 24 because I wanted to see if I could contour cut Alpha gold with their cutter. I sent Ken a file and spoke with him on the phone a couple of times but he said he was having trouble getting it to cut using the software they recommend on their site and he would work on it. He never called me again. I don't know if it just wasn't worth his time to sell a relatively inexpensive machine, or he went on vacation or what, but if he couldn't get it to work I am sure I couldn't either so I haven't bought one.


----------



## Kime (Aug 1, 2008)

I just realized that the person who posted in this thread before me was the Ken that I talked with at USCutter. Ken! What happened? Did you have any luck getting my file to contour cut? Shall I try calling your again?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I've played with it, I've talked with the tech reps at us cutter.... It halfway worked a couple times, but since then I can't get it to work. If you need to contour cut get the gx24!


----------

